# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPMN] Recherche d'exemples

## Lellou

Bonjour,

Je commence   utiliser JDeveloper 11, pour l'implmentation d'un diagramme BPMN mais je l'ai trouv trs difficile  comprendre (c'est la premire fois que je l'utilise).

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer des exemples de diagrammes BPMN implments par le JDeveloper ?



Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## nidou01

Slt,
Voici la page officielle vous y trouveriez plus de dtails,la documentation officielle et mme quelques exemples..page officielle BPM Studio Components

Je ne suis pas certains mais je crois que Oracle11g ne contient pas par dfaut les BPM Studio Components , ici tu peux voire comment l'intgrer manuellement Intgration BPM Studio Components dans Oracle Jdev 11g  .

----------


## Mickael_Istria

J'imagine que JDeveloper t'es surement impos, mais ca vaut le coup d'essayer Bonita pour ce qui est des projets BPMN. C'est quand meme vachement plus facile!

----------


## Lellou

salut ,

oui il est impos par mon encadreur mais au dbut j'ai utilis _BIZAGI_ ,j'ai modlis mon processus . aprs il m'a dit de limplmenter sur _Jdevelopper_ .en faite j'ai pas bien compris l'utilit de _Jdevelopper_ .

----------

